# Anyway to have Gmail always show pictures by default?



## black05x5 (Aug 7, 2011)

I find it annoying having to clck show pictures and then always show pictures when I get an email from someone new. Is there anyway to disable this feature and have Gmail always show pictures by default?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you have to select it at the top of the email for each sender. 'Always allow images from sender' or something like that

edit: sorry!!! just read the title, not the post. *shame on me*


----------



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

i would like to know this as well...


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

I find it somewhat...perhaps engaging is too strong a word, but certainly frustrating that one has to click "always show" every time a message is received from a new sender. And let's not forget that every time one wipes to flash a new rom, the process starts all over again...

Sent from my GNex


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't had the chance to check on this, but when I was on Froyo & Gingerbread with my previous phones, there was a Gmail "hack" over on xda that did exactly what you were asking ... it always showed every picture by default. I just left myself a note to see if I can find the bookmark for that thread ... though no idea if anyone as done an update for ICS. If I find something, I'll post it here.

EDIT:

This is the thread I was thinking about, but doesn't look like its been updated in some while. I recall someone (or two) within the thread had tweaked subsequent versions of Gmail, but exactly how they did it, I don't know.
http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=847035

Additionally, there is another thread where someone has tweaked Gmail to allow 3rd party access to (I think) the Gmail API (such as for new mail notification) ... that was locked out when Google updated Gmail. Might we worth checking to see if anyone doing that tweaking knows how to similarly make all pictures show by default (which it doesn't do at this time, since I'm using that tweaked version:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1199518


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thrillhouse847 said:


> I find it somewhat...perhaps engaging is too strong a word, but certainly frustrating that one has to click "always show" every time a message is received from a new sender. And let's not forget that every time one wipes to flash a new rom, the process starts all over again...
> 
> Sent from my GNex


+10000000000


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes PLEASE. Is this something that a dev could modify in the apk?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Doesn't really bother me much, two taps and no scrolling. To each your own I guess.


----------



## ugapug (Sep 30, 2011)

Run K-9 Mail. Problem solved.


----------

